# Leaving Sky



## Tired Paul (22 Oct 2012)

All,

I will be out of the country from Jan to Mar next year. I currently have an issue with my Sky HD box and its out of warrenty (just) I have to pay for a call out (approx €120).

Now, could I cancel my account before I leave and reapply when I come back, have a new box, new contract and therefore be like a brand new customer again.

I know there could an overlap of a few days between installation of new box etc but that's not a concern for me.

Thanks,


----------



## Leo (22 Oct 2012)

If you use the same name, you son't be considered a new customer, and so won't be entitled to the free box.

If you ring to cancel, they may offer to replace the box for free.


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Oct 2012)

Try cancelling.  If that fails, just pick up a second hand box on adverts.ie - and don't bother with the call out (and the expense that goes with it).


----------



## Sandals (22 Oct 2012)

stand your ground with sky, our box died after 8 years, said i wanted to cancel as not afford call out/new box...sat morn new box FREE.


----------



## Ceist Beag (22 Oct 2012)

I'm pretty certain that if you cancel now Sky will be begging you to come back next year and will offer you whatever deal is going. We cancelled early this year and were hounded with phone calls offering to tempt us back until I eventually told them where to go.


----------



## Dermot (22 Oct 2012)

If you ring up and insist that you want to cancel they will ask you why you want to cancel and if you state that you cannot afford a new box they will eventually give in during the phone call.  If on the other hand you do not wish to be paying for sky while you are away make sure that you cancel your subscription in time as they will be charging you for one month in advance from the date you ring up to cancel. I do not see much of a problem getting a total new system when you come back in March


----------



## Tired Paul (22 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the updates guys. Will consider my options. Think I will stand my ground with them. Have been with them for years and this is my first bit of hassle with them.


----------

